# Problem Solved



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

Problem:









Problem solved... 








i took pvc again and ran a new fuel line from the front where the new gas tank is back to the motor, had to cut a hole in the front deck to fit the tank in and covered it with a piece of 1/4 starboard
















hooking up the fuel line








tank is perfectly accessible via front hatch and still have room to stow anchor and life jackets
















total took about 2 or 3 hours, the tank has a 1 inch spacer under it to level and keep fuel forward to the pick up, spacer and tank are caulked down 
hope someone can get some ideas
cheers   CS


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: Problem Created*

Lose the starboard cover or vent that compartment.
Otherwise you'll be creating a fuel-air bomb.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

the tank is chaulked down??? say what?? :-?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: Problem Created*

Do you see any way to maintain air flow in and out of the forward compartment?
Once he closes that hatch, it's a sealed compartment, which is wrong according to USCG regs.
That tank vents into the closed compartment, gas fumes will build up.
Any spark at all and ka-boom! Like the anchor banging against another metal object...

                                      

Look where the vent is...


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

actually that hatch isnt seal, or dry at all the lid only rests on the lip, i wish it was a dry hatch though, i dont think ill need to vent it, but i might put one on it for sh!ts and gigglse


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Your hull, your decision.
Me, I'd lose the solid starboard cover,
and put a mesh cover there instead.
Still keeps things in place, air moves in and out.
Less weight...


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

at least put a vent line into the compartment towards the bottom--since gas is heavier than air


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

> A natural ventilation system is required on all boats with compartments that contain a permanently installed gasoline engine, or a fuel tank, unless that space is open to the atmosphere.
> 
> Open to the atmosphere: This means, if there is at least 15 square inches of opening to the atmosphere for each cubic foot of net compartment volume, then you don't have to provide ventilation. Any openings will do. However be aware that gasoline vapors are heavier than air. If all the openings are at the top of the space, and there is no air flow, then the vapors can still be trapped at the bottom:


Not trying to be a PITA, just don't want to see anyone getting hurt.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

> hope someone can get some ideas


The idea I have is that you have a closed space containing fuel and you have not one but two pieces of poly going to the same space. PVC will hold a static charge.

PVC (third highest) gains negative electrons and human skin (second highest next to air) gains positive electrons. Triboelectric effect

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Triboelectric_effect

Be careful


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

well in that case there is a drain hole that is never closed that drains into the deck, but seriously if you took a closer look at the boat i dont think its a problem, im 19 and my dad said its fine, and you know parents and saftey


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

you can see under the starboard on one of the pics the drain hole, and also both rod holders are open in the bottor, vented enough for you?


----------



## GTSRGTSR (Nov 10, 2009)

I keep my mouth shut and mind my own biz(most of the time) but you gotta listen to these guys. A gas vapor explosion could severely burn you or end your life(or someone you love).

Please vent that space with a nice big grill or louvered panel, I'd do it on the back,as opposed to the top.


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

Lose the cover, you need more ventilation than just the drain hole and the gaps in the hatch lid. 

You and your parents might be right, everything is fine.....until you have an explosion. I handle boat insurance claims (fire claims specifically), and see lots of explosions from gasoline fumes in enclosed compartments.

Gasoline vapor is something most folks take too lightly, as it is VERY explosive. 

I like your thinking, but don't mount your portable tank in an enclosed compartment like that. You can put a fixed-mount tank in there with the proper plumbing and be just fine. Good idea, just not the right application.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Just take the starboard cover off, or if you want it there for a more finished look, then just cut a 8x10 rounded rectangle out of the middle and bevel/sand the edges. in a compartment that tight the gas vapors will build quickly and reach there lower explosive limits fast on warm days.


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

If it helps with motivation, I can post some pics of what it looks like when you don't take gas vapor ventilation seriously. They're pretty graphic. :


----------



## pole_position (Dec 5, 2009)

Lots of suggestions but I am sure you want to keep your hatch on , I would at least. To be legal just go to west marine and get enough vent hose , 5/8" then an elbow ,teflon tape ,2 hose clamps,and an external gas vent.Tap the elbow in to your fuel tank on the TOP side making sure you dont drop any plastic dingleberrys into you tank. run your hose to the external vent, and you will be legal. 
PS when I did mine I looped the hose upwards in case when I am hosing the boat down if water was to get in the vent it would just drain back out.


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

best idea ever


----------

